# Boarding an Amtrak train



## nanabanana (Nov 17, 2018)

Let me preface this by saying that I don't live in the USA and that unfortunately I've never even been there. I decided to set my novel in Pittsburgh anyway. Probably a bad idea, I know, but it's too late to go back now. 

This is the scene: two characters are being followed by a man who wants them dead. Penn Station is near so they decide to take the first train and go. I've read there are only two Amtrak trains in Penn Station (Pennsylvanian and Capitol Limited), so they'll be lucky, I guess. Could they take the train without a ticket? Like, are there staff members that check before you board? Or are there staff members that check after? I honestly have no idea how American trains work. If there is zero chance for them to make it without a ticket, could they make one very quickly?

Whatever info would really help me a lot. I checked Wikipedia and the Amtrak website, I did did find some info, but I guess the things I need to know are just given for granted.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 17, 2018)

I'd love to hear the answer myself.  I've never actually ridden a train.
I've ridden the BART which is similar.
Essentially the BART is an above-ground subway system.
It worked much like a bus route.  You purchased prepaid cards or tickets.
The tickets get you thru turnstiles.

Most trains or subway systems have their own police force (transit police) so that is something for you to research as well.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry... the only trains I've ever ridden was the old "Hummingbird", from Union Station in Nashville to Detroit, Michigan, and that steam-driven job in Chattanooga.

Funny thing is, I probably remember more about the first one than the second, and I was only 2 at the time.



G.D.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 18, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Sorry... the only trains I've ever ridden was the old "Hummingbird", from Union Station in Nashville to Detroit, Michigan, and that steam-driven job in Chattanooga.
> 
> Funny thing is, I probably remember more about the first one than the second, and I was only 2 at the time.
> 
> ...




Sooooo...


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 20, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Sooooo...




So you weren't gettin' on the train without a ticket. 
( Conductors looked at you ticket stub and pointed you to where you needed to go. I remember that part quite clearly. )

In both cases you could buy a ticket there at the station, if the train wasn't full.

And Union Station had benefit of both railroad cops and Metro Police, since its in the middle of  downtown Nashville.

Also... it's a bloody long ride from Nashville to Detroit on a train, and at the time, pretty damn scary as well, when you had to pass over some of those very long, very high, and very old trestles. 
( The "old" part made no difference to me. Hell, I was 2; it could'a been put up last week, or been there since the beginning of time. Didn't matter. It was still panic-worthy, when I looked out the window. )

How or if any of this applies to AmTrac I don't know, but I'm curious to see what info shows up myself.

Oh, and the inside of Union Station still looked a lot like this, even though it was 7 years later than this pic is dated:


( 1958 for the picture, 1965 when I was there last. )
I have no idea what it looks like these days, given all the things it's been turned into over the years.


Better, Ralph?




G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Nov 20, 2018)

nanabanana said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I don't live in the USA and that unfortunately I've never even been there. I decided to set my novel in Pittsburgh anyway. Probably a bad idea, I know, but it's too late to go back now.
> 
> This is the scene: two characters are being followed by a man who wants them dead. Penn Station is near so they decide to take the first train and go. I've read there are only two Amtrak trains in Penn Station (Pennsylvanian and Capitol Limited), so they'll be lucky, I guess. Could they take the train without a ticket? Like, are there staff members that check before you board? Or are there staff members that check after? I honestly have no idea how American trains work. If there is zero chance for them to make it without a ticket, could they make one very quickly?
> 
> Whatever info would really help me a lot. I checked Wikipedia and the Amtrak website, I did did find some info, but I guess the things I need to know are just given for granted.



I rode an Amtrak train many years ago. Things may be different now, but I recall buying the ticket in a main area, then showing it to gain access to the train. I do not recall a conductor on board. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Nov 22, 2018)

My impression is that you can usually get on a train, then pay for your ticket when the conductor comes around. That really is "the only way to go" if you don't have time to purchase a ticket. If that's not true in Pittsburgh, I don't think you'll have many readers notice. About Amtrak: "Tickets are typically most expensive when they're purchased on the train"

It was disconcerting to hear it called Penn Station -- I'm guessing that the one in NYC is a lot more famous and using it for the one in Pittsburgh, even though that's its name, might actually jar readers.


----------



## nanabanana (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone who answered  

It looks like I'll have to make them buy those tickets. Although I might try looking for someone who actually took a train at Penn Station. Not sure where I can find someone like that but I'll do my best. 



EmmaSohan said:


> It was disconcerting to hear it called Penn Station -- I'm guessing that the one in NYC is a lot more famous and using it for the one in Pittsburgh, even though that's its name, might actually jar readers.



Wikipedia said that Union Station is commonly called Penn Station by locals, that's why I used that name. I didn't know NYC had a station with the same name. Maybe I'll write something about it so that the readers don't get confused. Thank you


----------



## NathanielleC (Nov 27, 2018)

nanabanana said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I don't live in the USA and that unfortunately I've never even been there. I decided to set my novel in Pittsburgh anyway. Probably a bad idea, I know, but it's too late to go back now.
> 
> This is the scene: two characters are being followed by a man who wants them dead. Penn Station is near so they decide to take the first train and go. I've read there are only two Amtrak trains in Penn Station (Pennsylvanian and Capitol Limited), so they'll be lucky, I guess. Could they take the train without a ticket? Like, are there staff members that check before you board? Or are there staff members that check after? I honestly have no idea how American trains work. If there is zero chance for them to make it without a ticket, could they make one very quickly?
> 
> Whatever info would really help me a lot. I checked Wikipedia and the Amtrak website, I did did find some info, but I guess the things I need to know are just given for granted.



Amtrak is pretty much the only rail company America, not counting commuter rails and local trains. If you're taking the train from one side of the country to the other, Amtrak's name is going to be on the side of the dining car. Snipers are in position at all times to take out anyone who even thinks about starting their own rail company. 

That being said it's not as easy as just jumping aboard. You do have to buy a ticket, which will likely involve a credit card and you will need an ID. Also understand that Penn Station is crawling with NYPD, Homeland Security, and TSA agents. If you sneeze the wrong way, someone will ask you what you are doing there. I got stuck in Penn Station overnight because my train from Boston to NY got stopped on the tracks and I missed my connection. They were going to send me back to Boston to try again the next day but I said, screw that (Not to the ticket agent because she had already noted how polite I was being) and I decided to just make my connection the next morning as planned. The agent said this was fine. 

Overnight I witnessed no less than three people forgetting their bags in the ticket area. The bags were then surrounded by the Security Theater Sampler, including one bomb sniffer dog, and when the owner of said luggage came back they were escorted out of the ticket area for what I can only assume was a deep tissue massage with cold hands. Odds are there weren't any bombs in the luggage but that is the state of things now and you do have to be smart when you're travelling. 

And yes, when I was on the train, a conductor did check my ticket. And because of the layover they had to do some extra checking to make sure I was supposed to be on that train and that I didn't just steal someone's ticket or whatever. Everything was fine, I got to my destination.

As to your two guys running from someone who is trying to hurt them Penn Station is HUGE! There are multiple entrances and exits. There is also the Metro, which runs 24/7 and if your characters are just trying to get away they would probably be better off taking the subway since all they need to do is buy a ticket and pick a direction. But travelling by Amtrak is no less complicated than buying a plane ticket and you wouldn't be allowed onto the platform until your train is boarding.

There's also the whole See Something, Say Something thing to consider. We are in a day and age where the aforementioned sneezing the wrong way, will get you noticed. So two guys running around like the devil is on their butts is going to get attention. So if all they're trying to do is get the attention of the police then you're on the right, no pun intended, track.


----------

